# bianchi roger



## blkberry (Sep 4, 2002)

i was at lbs here and noticed a bianchi Roger single speed cyclocross bike. i took it for a spin and i fell in love.

i just want to know if any one bought the bike and what are their thoughts on this bike.

thanks


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

Interesting bike. I'll bet it's a blast. 

What's the street price on it?

Unfortunate name for those of us who know "Roger" as a verb..... 

Ron


----------



## blkberry (Sep 4, 2002)

price is 1069.00 or 1099.

iam thinking of selling my Specialized CX to get this baby or maybe ill convert my Specialized cx into a SS cyclocross bike.


----------



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

Isn't specialized releasing their version of a "better" SS cyclocross bike this summer? Supposed to steal some of the Roger's market


----------



## arkadi01 (Feb 5, 2006)

The specialized SS tricross should have been a cool bike, but the pics in the 08 early release catalog are uninspiring.


----------



## 86Sierra (Nov 17, 2005)

arkadi01 said:


> The specialized SS tricross should have been a cool bike, but the pics in the 08 early release catalog are uninspiring.


Where could I find this '08 early release catalog or more info on the SS tricross? Expected price?

Thanks!


----------



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

Supposed to be out in July I think. Call your local Specialized LBS


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

The only concern that I would have with Roger is the alignment of the disk calipers on the disk when the rear drive is adjusted for chain tension. The disk tabs are fixed on the frame so the calipers won't follow the axle as you adjust. If I were to go for a new SS bike w/ disks I'd get one with sliding dropouts a-la Moots (Paragon Machine Works) or last years Voodoo Limba.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

hawss said:


> The only concern that I would have with Roger is the alignment of the disk calipers on the disk when the rear drive is adjusted for chain tension. The disk tabs are fixed on the frame so the calipers won't follow the axle as you adjust. If I were to go for a new SS bike w/ disks I'd get one with sliding dropouts a-la Moots (Paragon Machine Works) or last years Voodoo Limba.


Bianchi SS MTBs use slotted disc tabs so you can reposition the caliper. Is this not the case with the Roger?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

86Sierra said:


> Where could I find this '08 early release catalog or more info on the SS tricross? Expected price?
> 
> Thanks!


Any Specialized dealer should have the catalog by now. MSRP is $770. Sugino Comp crank, KMC chain, Shimano freewheel, Alex ACE-19 rims and house brand for just about everything else. It is spec'd with V brakes. Army green & black paint.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*you can also use*

a white eccentric BB and g=ferget about all that rear wheel and caliper adj.

they should have named that bike the Eric but folks wouldn't have gotten it I guess


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 19, 2006)

It looks like the is a little room for adjustment.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

Good to know...hard to tell from the shop with everything installed.

What are you planning on building that up with?


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 19, 2006)

I got this on ebay the other day. It should be coming soon 
I plan on building an all-purpose street/off road bike. 
My best friend has always had swanky bikes and parts so I'm gonna have to out do him.

Ritchey WCS mtn riser, stem, headset, seatpost.
White industries crank/freewheel.
Formula hydrolic disc front and probably rear(for off-roading)
Handbuilt wheelset..Mavic Open pro hoops, Phil Wood disc hubs and butted spokes.


Gotta sell this first:
http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=3277&cat=3


----------



## jpmac55 (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone know the weight of the Roger?

Thanks!


----------



## 3soteric (Jun 26, 2007)

jpmac55 said:


> Does anyone know the weight of the Roger?
> 
> Thanks!


Stock with pedals it weighs close to 21 lbs. I have one that weighs a hair over 18 lbs.










You can check it out here.

It's an incredibly stiff and snappy bike. The curved stays absorb small vibrations well. This is actually the second one I've bought. The first one was stolen a week after I bought it. It was also the night before a race.

They're not easy to come by, but are easily worth the retail price imo.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*suspicious*

Great looking bike but suspiciously clean!


----------



## 3soteric (Jun 26, 2007)

c-record said:


> Great looking bike but suspiciously clean!


Yeah, you gotta hose em off to shows em off.  

Thanks.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

I'm surprised they've been discontinued for 2008...let me know if/when you want to get rid of it.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

3soteric said:


> Stock with pedals it weighs close to 21 lbs. I have one that weighs a hair over 18 lbs.
> 
> You can check it out here.
> 
> ...



Any chance you could measure the tire clearance on your Roger for me? I'm out of town and found a cheap pair of 700x45s and I'm wondering if they'll fit. Can't find the specs online anywhere.
Cheers.


----------



## eviltwin (Apr 24, 2008)

hawss said:


> Any chance you could measure the tire clearance on your Roger for me? I'm out of town and found a cheap pair of 700x45s and I'm wondering if they'll fit. Can't find the specs online anywhere.
> Cheers.


Don't know for sure but I think 38s are max..


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

Another bump...
Any chance someone knows what size bottom bracket (axle legnth) the Roger takes? 
Once again found myself out of town without details and a need to buy parts.
Thanks.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

hawss said:


> Another bump...
> Any chance someone knows what size bottom bracket (axle legnth) the Roger takes?
> Once again found myself out of town without details and a need to buy parts.
> Thanks.


For the sake of documentation it's 118mm.

Not easy to find a 118mm ISO bb - how much of a difference would a 115mm make?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

hawss said:


> For the sake of documentation it's 118mm.
> 
> Not easy to find a 118mm ISO bb - how much of a difference would a 115mm make?




3mm would be my guess... approx 1.5 per side


----------



## specriv (Sep 20, 2008)

is that a octalink 118 bb for use with the stock octalink crank? or a square taper 118 bb? if it's for use with the stock octalink sugino crank then there's plenty of clearance on both sides of crank arms (about 1cm each side) and about 4mm of clearance for the stock 48t chainring.

chainline shouldbn't be affected too much.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> 3mm would be my guess... approx 1.5 per side


whoa slow down there


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry to bring back an old thread. But, I want one of these really bad!!


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Sorry to bring back an old thread. But, I want one of these really bad!!


The Roger was a bit ahead of it's time. 

I remember people needlessly said it was non UCI legal back in the day, but it that wasn't really important for us non UCI racing riders anyways.

Cross + Disc is sweet. I currently ride a Specialized Crux disc and highly recommend a cross disc bike as a do all. Especially fun on fire road descents.

I wish I bought that demo Roger I had for two weeks back in 2008-ish or so. I think these Rogers were only made for two model years.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

They should bring Roger back!


----------



## rti27 (Dec 7, 2012)

2009 San Jose Pro is pretty cool!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

No disc brakes!


----------



## rti27 (Dec 7, 2012)

this guy doesn't like disc brakes.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

rti27 said:


> this guy doesn't like disc brakes.


Because he has never tried them. Like it or not, they are coming.


----------



## rob1035 (May 25, 2007)

The 09 San Jose frame and fork were definitely disc compatible...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

rob1035 said:


> The 09 San Jose frame and fork were definitely disc compatible...


Please explain? Because, I don't see it.


----------



## rob1035 (May 25, 2007)

my 2009 San Jose has disc tabs on the frame and the steel OEM fork, if I recall correctly the years before and after did not for some reason...


[please ignore the pink wheels ]


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone happen to know what the sizing is like on these? I'm an average 5'9". I found a 52 for sale. But, don't know if that is to small. The next size up is 55 and that's what I've been looking for, but can't find one. But, I think the 55 starts at 5'10".


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

Leslie630 said:


> Any chance someone knows what size bottom bracket (axle legnth) the Roger takes?


I want to say 108mm for some reason.

Do you own one?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

rob1035 said:


> my 2009 San Jose has disc tabs on the frame and the steel OEM fork, if I recall correctly the years before and after did not for some reason...
> 
> 
> [please ignore the pink wheels ]


Oh, I see. The ones I saw didnt have that. I'll have to look some more. Pink wheels and rain bows. Who am I to judge?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh, I see. The ones I saw didnt have that. I'll have to look some more. Pink wheels and rain bows. Who am I to judge?


You know those are not rainbows right?

Nice San Jose BTW.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Anyone happen to know what the sizing is like on these? I'm an average 5'9". I found a 52 for sale. But, don't know if that is to small. The next size up is 55 and that's what I've been looking for, but can't find one. But, I think the 55 starts at 5'10".


Anyone?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it's a mistake to get the wrong frame size even if it's a great deal. Plenty of bikes out there.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

pretender said:


> I think it's a mistake to get the wrong frame size even if it's a great deal. Plenty of bikes out there.


I think I'm right between the 52 and 55.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't find a geometry chart, but my HAG is that the 55 is right for you, since the bike also came in 57, 59, and 61. 52 would probably be too small.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

pretender said:


> I can't find a geometry chart, but my HAG is that the 55 is right for you, since the bike also came in 57, 59, and 61. 52 would probably be too small.


Ok, thanks. I'm not sure what HAG means though.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Half-a$$ed guess.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

I think it's probably a pretty good guess. I sure wish one or both sizes.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

What headset does the Roger take? Is it just a standard integrated headset?


----------

